# Pella patio door will not open



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How old is it?

Some of them have a additional lock at the bottom, but I’m sure you would have noticed that.

Sounds like the track/rollers are grimed out. A little rock or something in there, whether you can see it or not.

Does your Pella have a piece of trim on top, held in with screws? If so you can remove that and take the panel out.

Post a picture if you can.


----------



## mschreiner (Jun 9, 2010)

*Resolved*

The door is about 10 years old.
The door lock on the floor, which allows to partially open the patio door, was not the issue.
This issue has been resolved and the problem was in the door locking mechanism, because the door adjustment was too high on the locking latch side of the door. The door lock has two latches controlled by one lever and the lower latch was not clearing the stationary bar. After getting the door open, I was able to lower the door on the lock side which now clears the stationary bar.

One more thing to cross off the Honey-Do-List!!


----------



## Moosky (Jan 21, 2021)

My outside screen glass door won't open.. its not locked.. I took it apart and it still won't open. I even dropped a screw that came wth the plate for the door, inside the door. It won't tighten or nothing. Please help.TIA


----------

